# Xfree et Jaguar



## cux221 (24 Août 2002)

J'ai installé Jaguar puis le package Xfree86 qui marchait sous 10.1.5
Et ben sous jaguar cela ne marche plus.
Xdarwin se lance puis quitte sans rien dire.
Quelqu'un d'autre a remarqué ça?


----------



## Flix (24 Août 2002)

Je me suis pencher sur la question, il semblerai, qu'il faille telecharger Xterm pour faire tourner Xfree sous jaguar...


----------



## cux221 (24 Août 2002)

Merci, je vais télécharger ça mais lundi parce que 50Mo en RTC.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cux221 (24 Août 2002)

Ca marche, l'update de Xterm passé et c'est bon.

Merci


----------



## citron (3 Septembre 2002)

Avez-vous rencontrer des problèmes de stabilité avec Xfree, XDarwin, OroborOSX et Xterm. Je ne sais pas si c'est ma config ou si c'est moins stable qu'avec 10.1.x!


----------



## cux221 (3 Septembre 2002)

Non, après la mis à jour de xterm passer, tout marche très bien.
Xterm, Gimp, eterm, xemacs....
tout ça tourne sans pb


----------



## olof (3 Septembre 2002)

Qu'est-ce que tu entends par mise à jour de xterm ??

fink update xterm ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## cux221 (3 Septembre 2002)

regarde le lien que Flix a mis  au-dessus. Il y a un fichier à télécharger qui s'appelle Jaguar_xterm_update.
je l'ai passé car avant, xdarwin n'arrivait même pas à se lancer


----------



## olof (4 Septembre 2002)

Je vais m'y pencher dès que je serai devant mon Mac...
Chez moi, XFree tourne avec OroborOSX, mais xterm ne se lance pas.

Bon, c'est pas un drame, le terminal est toujours là !!!


----------



## cux221 (4 Septembre 2002)

Exactement, le même problème que toi!!!
Je tourne avec Orobor, et xterm ne se lancait pas.
J'ai passé le fichier que je t'ai dit et tout a remarché


----------



## xou (15 Septembre 2002)

Avez-vous mis Xfree à jour en 4.2.0.1 ( http://sourceforge.net/projects/xonx ) ainsi que fink en suivant les indications ( http://fink.sourceforge.net/news/jaguar.php ) ?
C'est nécessaire pour la compatibilité Jaguar.


----------



## cux221 (15 Septembre 2002)

honnetement, je l'ai fait hier par acquis de conscience, mais ça marchait très bien avant ça.


----------



## Macmade (22 Septembre 2002)

En fait, XDarwin fonctionne parfaitement sous Jaguar... Simplement, si tu as un fichier .xintrc dans ton répertoire home, XDarwin va essayer de la charger... Donc, à moins d'avoir installé un Window Manager et de le lancer depuis le .xinitrc, il faut simplement virer ce fichier pour pouvoir relancer XDarwin...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

il y a une update de X, ça doit être la dernière version de X la 4.2 qqchose, pour jaguar. tu la trouve sur www.xdarwin.org


----------



## iManu (12 Octobre 2002)

OK pour la MaJ de fink.
Par contre, j'ai remarqué qu'il fallait accepter les packages instables (du moins c'est conseillé). Ca vous semble sur, ça ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Macmade (12 Octobre 2002)

Oui, il n'y a aucun problème... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif De toute façon tu peux faire un dselect si tu en as envie...

Et je n'ai eu aucun problème avec les packages instables...


----------



## iManu (12 Octobre 2002)

Question suivante...

Bon, j'ai installé la distribution de Fink, plus Xfree86 (4.2.0.1) comme dit plus haut, sauf que comme c'était sur un Jaguar tout neuf, la procédure était légèrement différente (bootstrap ?).
J'ai remis les distributions instables après, et relancé selfupdate-cvs puis updateall (?) mais je n'ai rien récupéré... 

J'ai aussi installé FinkCommander, sauf qu'il ne voit pas que j'ai installé Xfree...

Dernier point, j'ai mis source /sw/bin/init.csh dans mon fichier .tcshrc mais ça ne marche pas (je n'ai pass de modif de mon path...).
Par contre, si je lance la commande depuis un shell, ça marche...

Je posterai plus longuement sur ce pb si je n'arrive pas à le résoudre cet aprèm. Ce n'est pas un pb de droits (j'ai vérifié mon .tcshrc).


----------



## Blob (12 Octobre 2002)

Chez moi c dans .cshrc que j'ai du mettre /sw/bin/init.csh pq chez d'autre c dans .tcshrc?


----------



## iManu (12 Octobre 2002)

Bon, je vais essayer de décrire mon install:
Pour récupérer les alias, complétions et autres trucs sympas, j'ai suivi les conseils trouvés sur le web (MacGé ?):
3 fichiers invisibles à la racine de mon dossier:
.tcshrc
avec: source /usr/share/tcsh/examples/rc

.login
avec: source /usr/share/tcsh/examples/login

.logout
avec: source /usr/share/tcsh/examples/logout

de plus, je rajoutte source /sw/bin/init.csh dans .tcshrc
et :
setenv ABSOFT /Applications/Absoft
set path = ($ABSOFT/bin $path)
pour mon environnement de dev Fortran (on ne rit pas  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ).

Ce que ça donne:
pas de ABSOFT dans le path, ni de /sw/...
par contre la commande source /usr/share/tcsh/examples/rc est prise en compte puisque je récupère les alias...

Une idée ?
Ca dérive un peu du sujet initial, mais bon, les problèmes de path, ça tue... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## tehem (14 Octobre 2002)

hum je suis pas sur a 100% mais :

1) PATH c'est en majuscule 
2) tu dois ecrire :
<pre><font class="small">code:</font><hr> setenv ABSOFT /Applications/Absoft  
 set PATH=$PATH:$ABSOFT/bin  </pre><hr> 

ton instruction set PATH ne me semble pas valable ne serait-ce que parce que le delimiteur de PATH est le ':'

voila...
a verifier tout ca mais je pense t'avoir mis sur la bonne voie.


----------



## cux221 (14 Octobre 2002)

c'est pas plutot: setenv PATH $PATH:/.......


----------



## olof (14 Octobre 2002)

ou

export PATH=$PATH:/...

sous bash


----------



## iManu (15 Octobre 2002)

ça marche pas, je vais faire un fil rien que pour ça...
Merci à tous /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Macmade (15 Octobre 2002)

Pour que fink tienne compte de Xfree, il faut faire un fink install system-xfree86

Comme ça il sait que tu as une distribution valide de xfree86...


----------



## iManu (15 Octobre 2002)

marche pas...
 c'est à dire que je peux lancer X-free (donc je l'ai...), mais finkCommander ne me dit rien (quand je l'ouvre, je n'ai pas X-free parmis les packages installés...).

C'est relié à mes soucis de path ? (voir le fil de discussion sur ce sujet...).

Au fait, quelques réponses:
PATH et path, en gros c'est pareil, en tout cas ça donne le même résultat.
Ensuite 
set path = ( /Users/manu/monchemin $path )
ca devrait marcher (ca marche avec OsX 1.1.5 en tout cas, et c'est indiqué comme ça dans init.csh selon fink...).

Bref je nage... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Macmade (15 Octobre 2002)

En ce qui concerne les paths, dans /sw/etc/fink.conf tu dois avoir à la ligne Trees:  <pre><font class="small">code:</font><hr>Trees: local/main stable/main stable/crypto local/bootstrap unstable/main unstable/crypto</pre><hr>

Ensuite, dans ~/.tcshrc (si tu utilises tcshrc, bien sûr), tu plantes:
<pre><font class="small">code:</font><hr>setenv PATH /usr/local/bin:$PATH
source /sw/bin/init.csh</pre><hr>

Puis, dans le terminal: <pre><font class="small">code:</font><hr>fink install system-xfree86</pre><hr>

Ça doit marcher...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## iManu (15 Octobre 2002)

ben non...
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Trees: local/main stable/main stable/crypto local/bootstrap unstable/main unstable/crypto <hr /></blockquote> 
ça oui

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Ensuite, dans ~/.tcshrc (si tu utilises tcshrc, bien sûr), tu plantes:

code:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
setenv PATH /usr/local/bin:$PATH
source /sw/bin/init.csh <hr /></blockquote> 
Ca aussi (dans .tcshrc)

puis 
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 fink install system-xfree86 <hr /></blockquote> 
ça non.
Normal dans un sens, car si je fais echo $PATH, ça me donne pas /sw/bin/...
Si je rentre directement source /sw/bin/init.csh, la commande passe, 
et ça me dit que 
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 pkg system-xfree86  version ###
pkg system-xfree86  version 4.2-1
No packages to install.
 <hr /></blockquote> 
Dans FinkCommander, à la ligne Xfree, ça dit:
xfree (xfree86-base, -base-th, -rootless) 4.2.0.1-2 pas installé...

D'où divers problemos...
Avec FinkCommander mais pas seulement...


----------



## iManu (15 Octobre 2002)

voici mon nouveau .tcshrc:
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 [E6-TiBook:~] manu% more .tcshrc
# init shell
 source /usr/share/tcsh/examples/rc
# init fink 
 source /sw/bin/init.csh
# variables globales
 setenv ABSOFT /Applications/Absoft
 setenv PRINTER E6-laser
 setenv HOST E6-TiBook
#
 setenv PATH $ABSOFT/bin:$PATH
 setenv PATH /usr/local/bin:$PATH
 setenv PATH /Users/manu/projets/GeantGate:$PATH
 setenv PATH /Users/manu/Documents/UnixPerso/scripts:$PATH
#
 <hr /></blockquote> 

J'ai bien mes alias, donc source /usr/share/tcsh/examples/rc marche.

Mon PATH a la sortie est:
PATH=~/bin/powerpc-apple-darwin:/Users/manu/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin

Donc ça retient pas 
 setenv PATH $ABSOFT/bin:$PATH
 setenv PATH /usr/local/bin:$PATH
 setenv PATH /Users/manu/projets/GeantGate:$PATH
 setenv PATH /Users/manu/Documents/UnixPerso/scripts:$PATH

et ça retient pas
 source /sw/bin/init.csh

Par contre la variable ABSOFT est définie...
Et bien sur, si je met un echo $PATH DANS le .tcshrc, ça me donne les paths 'corrects' sauf que ça dure pas... des que le script est fini, hop, oublié... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## Macmade (15 Octobre 2002)

Donc tout est en ordre...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

C'est normal qu'il te dise "No Package To Install", vu que ta version system d'XFree86 est à jour...

En fait, tu peux installer xfree86 directement depuis fink, sans installer XDarwin. A ce moment là, tu vas utiliser xfree-base et xfree-rootless, suivant ce que tu veux. Mais si tu as déjà installé XDarwin, cela correspond à system-xfree86. Donc si il te dit qu'il n'a pas de package à installer, c'est qu'il sait que tu as une install valide de xfree.

Et c'est donc par la même occasion normal que fink te dise que xfree-base et xfree-rootless ne sont pas installés, puisque ce n'est effectivement pas le cas. Mais ça ne veut absolument pas dire que tu n'as pas de serveur x... C'est juste que tu as la version système. Regarde dans FinkCommander sous system-xfree86... Tu verras, sous "Status": Current. Donc c'est ok... Ton serveur X est prêt à l'usage...


----------



## iManu (15 Octobre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Donc c'est ok... Ton serveur X est prêt à l'usage...  <hr /></blockquote> 

/me est sous la table, rouge de honte...

Par contre, mes soucis de path...
Aides moi à trouver la voie... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

... un petit scarabée perdu  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Macmade (15 Octobre 2002)

lol... Pas de quoi avoir honte... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

En ce qui concerne les paths, je crois que tu ne peux pas avoir plusieurs setenv PATH à la suite, ce qui expliquerait pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas... Il faut que tu les mettes à la suite, tous dans le même setenv PATH...

Du genre:<pre><font class="small">code:</font><hr>setenv PATH /usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin/:bin/:$PATH</pre><hr>

Voilà... N'écrit pas ça dans ton .tcshrc, c'est n'importe quoi, mais ça te donne la marche à suivre... Tu n'a qu'à séparer tes différents paths avec :, et ainsi les mettre à la suite...

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Essaye ça et tiens moi au courant...


----------



## iManu (15 Octobre 2002)

non...
Ca change rien...
Mais aussi, dans le source /sw/bin/init.csh
il y a une modif du path, comme ça:
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 set path = ( /sw/bin /sw/sbin $path /usr/X11R6/bin ) <hr /></blockquote> 

Or, les 'echo $path' dans mon .tcshrc marchent bien... sur le moment...
C'est à dire qu'à l'ouverture du shell, j'obtiens:
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Welcome to Darwin!
/sw/bin /sw/sbin /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/X11R6/bin
/Applications/Absoft/bin /usr/local/bin /Users/manu/projets/GeantGate /Users/manu/Documents/UnixPerso/scripts /sw/bin /sw/sbin /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/X11R6/bin
 <hr /></blockquote> 

(RQ j'ai la même chose si les set path se suivent dans le .tcshrc)
 mais juste après:
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 [E6-TiBook:~] manu% echo $path
/Users/manu/bin/powerpc-apple-darwin /Users/manu/bin /usr/local/bin /usr/bin /bin /usr/local/sbin /usr/sbin /sbin
 <hr /></blockquote> 

Pas content - pas content - pas content - ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## iManu (15 Octobre 2002)

Je crois que j'ai trouvé la cause :
Depuis Jaguar, fini les complétions automatiques, les jolis alias,etc...
D'où une solution, 3 fichiers:
.tcshrc avec source /usr/share/tcsh/examples/rc
.login avec source /usr/share/tcsh/examples/login
.logout avec source /usr/share/tcsh/examples/logout dedans...
Avec ça, je retrouvais mes aliases et tout ça...
Sauf que c'est sans doute ce qui met le bazard dans ma variable PATH, car si je commente source /usr/share/tcsh/examples/rc dans .tcshrc et que je supprime .login et .logout, ça marche normalement (sauf que j'ai plus d'alias...).

Par contre (on reviens à Fink  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  ):
PATH et path semblent se comporter pareil (on modifie une, l'autre est modifiée aussi)
.tcshrc et .cshrc aussi, sauf bien sur que .cshrc n'est utilisé que si .tschrc est absent (mais pour Fink ça a l'air pareil qu'il y ait un fichier .cshrc ou bien .tcshrc).

Ce type de syntaxe est correct et plus propre que la concaténation de tous les PATH d'un coup:
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />

#
 setenv PATH $ABSOFT/bin:$PATH
 setenv PATH /usr/local/bin:$PATH
 setenv PATH /Users/manu/projets/GeantGate:$PATH
 setenv PATH /Users/manu/Documents/UnixPerso/scripts:$PATH
#
<hr /></blockquote> 

et 
</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />

set path = ( $ABSOFT/bin $path ) 
set path = ( /usr/local/bin $path ) 
set path = ( /Users/manu/projets/GeantGate $path ) 
... etc 
<hr /></blockquote> 
marche aussi (encore plus propre, plus blanc que blanc... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ).

Reste que maintenant faut que je récupère mes alias et ma complétion automatique...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## iManu (15 Octobre 2002)

OK, j'ai la solution du  problème résiduel:
Un peu long à décrire, mais dans précision Mac (numéro 2, encore en kiosque, foncez !!!) c'est super bien expliqué...

Merci à tous les intervenants, mention spéciale à MacMade  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------

